# Apostas (6 de Abril) - Escolha de Estações



## David sf (3 Abr 2012 às 21:39)

Vamos fazer um novo concurso de apostas, semelhante a muitos que anteriormente se fizeram por aqui.

Para quem não sabe do que se trata, deixo aqui os links para anteriores concursos e se ambientarem à filosofia:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...ra-precipitacao-fds-20-21-agosto-5940-10.html
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/apostas-temperatura-maxima-fds-30-31-julho-5876.html
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/apostas-temperatura-maxima-fds-25-26-junho-5808.html
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...emperatura-minima-fds-4-5-fevereiro-6310.html
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...emperatura-maxima-fds-4-5-fevereiro-6311.html

O concurso será em moldes idênticos aos anteriores mas desta vez referente às temperaturas máximas e mínimas de um só dia *(a próxima sexta-feira, dia 6 de abril)*, aproveitando uma situação meteorológica pouco usual para a época, daquelas em que o mais recente inverno não foi pródigo.
As datas/horas e penalizações serão divulgadas mais tarde.


*Escolha de estações*
Como da última vez, serão os primeiros classificados do anterior concurso a escolher as *10 estações meteorológicas + 2 suplentes* a concurso.


Num total de 12 estações, pelo menos 2 delas terão que ser amadoras (podem ser mais) desde que possuam RS decente (radiation-shield) e tenham site próprio na Net que  indique extremos temperatura exactos (o que não acontece no WUndergound por exemplo).

Pede-se assim a estes 12 membros que submetam 12 estações até ao meio dia de amanhã (quarta feira). Os 6 membros suplentes podem submeter até às 15 horas de amanhã, caso o total de 12 estações não tenham ainda sido submetidas até essa hora.

*Membros a sugerir estações do IM ou amadoras:* (amanhã até às 12h00)
André
Rozzo
Dan
Gilmet
Ciclone
ecobcg
Jorge_scp
Tomalino
Thomar
Geostrofico
MeteoAlentejo
David sf

*Suplentes* (só a partir das 12h de amanhã, e se necessário)
Duarte Sousa
Agreste
Z13
Pedro Afonso
mr philip
Aristocrata

Durante o processo de escolha de estações, os restantes membros que não podem escolher, podem contudo sugerir estações aos decisores, *dando argumentos para a escolha desta ou daquela estação*, e indicando claramente na mensagem que se trata de uma *sugestão*.

À medida que as estações forem sendo escolhidas, serão colocadas no final desta mesma mensagem. Por favor evitem estações muito próximas, tentem conseguir alguma distribuição territorial.

Neste momento, estão eleitas as 12 EMAs, sendo 2 amadoras, distribuidas do seguinte modo:


----------



## Agreste (3 Abr 2012 às 23:05)

*Sugestão: Sabugal, Martim Rei* - IM Oficial.

A sul pouco ou nada chegará do frio. Vamos ter ir ao encontro da neve no interior norte. A 800 metros e bem longe do litoral deve haver bastante frio.


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Abr 2012 às 23:32)

O frio vai chegar ao Sul também, que não deve ficar de fora do concurso! E não sendo esta uma situação de frio com regime de inversões térmicas, mas mais em altitude, então escolho a estação no ponto mais alto do Algarve, a *Fóia*!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Abr 2012 às 23:34)

Reguengos,São Pedro Coval - IM


----------



## Gilmet (4 Abr 2012 às 00:32)

*IM - Montalegre*

Enfim, uma escolha vulgar para a situação, mas é geralmente uma estação fiável, sem tantos _blackouts_ como as Penhas, ou Lamas, sendo que esta última neste momento nem se encontra no mapa.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Abr 2012 às 08:56)

Vou mais para a zona interior centro e proponho a estação de *Zebreira* do IM. Parece-me que poderão haver registos interessantes nessa zona.


----------



## David sf (4 Abr 2012 às 09:37)

Eu escolho *Pampilhosa da Serra, Fajão*.


----------



## rozzo (4 Abr 2012 às 10:40)

Eu escolho *Sintra (Pena)*.


----------



## MSantos (4 Abr 2012 às 11:02)

Pessoal venho sugerir que escolham uma estação no Nordeste Transmontano, acho que numa situação como a que se prevê esta região tem que ficar representada, eu escolheria Bragança, Vinhais ou Miranda do Douro, mas fica ao vosso critério


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2012 às 11:59)

Eu *escolho* a estação do IPB, estação amadora de Bragança. 

Outras sugestões, para quem ainda não escolheu:

Estação do ISEP, na cidade do Porto (amadora).
O litoral norte continua sem nenhuma estação. Acho sempre importante uma boa distribuíção geográfica, e penso que essa seria uma boa escolha.
EMA de Pegões. Estação nova e com um clima que nada tem a ver com Sintra (Pena), apesar de geograficamente próximas.


----------



## David sf (4 Abr 2012 às 12:01)

É meio dia, portanto a partir de agora os suplentes (e os titulares que ainda não o tenham feito) podem escolher uma estação, tendo em atenção que ainda falta sugerir uma estação amadora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Abr 2012 às 12:29)

Eu escolho *Portalegre* [IM] por ser mais frio que as cidades que a rodeiam, pelo que poderá ter mínimas interessantes.


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Abr 2012 às 12:49)

A estação de Sintra (Pena) até era interessante, mas o IM não tem disponibilizado dados hoje, e nem sequer aparece a estação no mapa de observações... não será melhor substituí-la?


----------



## David sf (4 Abr 2012 às 13:02)

Jorge_scp disse:


> A estação de Sintra (Pena) até era interessante, mas o IM não tem disponibilizado dados hoje, e nem sequer aparece a estação no mapa de observações... não será melhor substituí-la?



Pois, tem estado offline. Se sexta-feira ainda se mantiver assim não se contabiliza, por isso aumentámos de 10 para 12 estações depois daquele desastre no verão passado, em que ficámos sem dados em quase todas. A não ser que o Rozzo apareça por aí e altere a submissão.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Abr 2012 às 13:09)

Boa tarde!

Eu vou escolher a estação de *Carrazeda de Ansiães*, por nos ter dado valentes inversões térmicas este inverno e por estar suficientemente afastada das que já estão escolhidas......


----------



## Dan (4 Abr 2012 às 13:46)

Já que há poucas estações no litoral, escolho Viana do Castelo, Chafé. 


.


----------



## David sf (4 Abr 2012 às 14:59)

Terminou o período de submissão de Estações Meteorológicas, e ainda faltam duas, sendo que pelo menos uma terá que ser amadora. A partir de agora, qualquer membro pode indicar uma EM, as duas primeiras serão incorporadas.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Abr 2012 às 15:10)

Meteofontes...


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Abr 2012 às 15:16)

Pegões, Montijo (IM).


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Abr 2012 às 15:33)

Vou escolher a estação amadora do spiritmind na *Covilhã*, acredito que tenha valores interessantes.


----------



## David sf (4 Abr 2012 às 15:36)

ecobcg disse:


> Meteofontes...



Seria uma escolha interessante, mas tu já tinhas proposto uma.

Fecha-se então a submissão de estações, já abro um tópico para o concurso em si.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Abr 2012 às 15:41)

David sf disse:


> Seria uma escolha interessante, mas tu já tinhas proposto uma.
> 
> Fecha-se então a submissão de estações, já abro um tópico para o concurso em si.



Eu sei...mas como ainda faltavam 2 amadoras, estava a tentar meter uma "cunha"...


----------

